
The hipster effect: Why anti-conformists always end up looking the same - nichodges
https://phys.org/news/2019-03-hipster-effect-anti-conformists.html
======
basicplus2
"You are all individuals"

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KHbzSif78qQ](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KHbzSif78qQ)

